# Having someone evaluate a puppy for you if you are far away?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I recently found out about an older puppy (almost 6 months) who is available and I have been trying to get info to see if they may be a good match for what I'm looking for. It's actually not a GSD but I figured this forum would be a good place to get info anyway. I am looking for a dog who would be a good candidate to be a working dog (service/therapy work). The problem is this puppy is in California and so I can't evaluate him myself in person, I would have to have him shipped here to me if I got him. I already asked a bunch of questions, and he seems really good from what they said, but some people had suggested I get someone who is the area to take a look for me. I was wondering if anyone has done this before, how do you find someone and what do you ask them to do?  I don't really know anyone out there. 
Otherwise is there anything specific I can ask to help me figure out if this dog would be a good fit? He was intended to be a show dog but his bite is not correct to the standard which is why he is available. Both parents are GCH and they both were SAR dogs, they were health tested etc. I asked about socialization (they said he's friendly and confident and that he's been to some dog shows and etc) and training (crate trained, some basic stuff), and she sent me a few short video clips of him.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I had a couple I'm friends with pick out two puppies for me and the one they thought would be mine ended up being the one I picked. An acquaintance of mine bred her bitch to Nikon and then moved to Tennessee. I wasn't planning to get a puppy but changed my mind. This couple I know locally was already planning to get the pick female from the litter, and since they were already making a road trip they agreed to bring my puppy back. I gave them and the breeder/friend a long description of what I wanted and didn't want, what would be deal-breakers, etc. The breeder/friend had two males, each matching some of the things I wanted. We had the insane idea that my friends bring *both* back to me so I could make my final pick. While they were there, they texted me several pictures of the sable male and said it was their pick for me. Once they got back and I got my two males, I decided the sable male was mine within two days (the other male is black and tan and is Danielle's Patton). So, I suppose if I'd asked them to pick *my* male they would have picked the male I picked anyway.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If I were interested in a pup, I guess I'd be trusting the breeder/broker on what they say. Not sure if there is a responsible service dog trainer or other well known trainer, local to the breeder that would possibly test the pup for you? Because the pup is a bit older, it would be fairly easy to test/video what you want, as long as the breeder is cool with it.


----------

